# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  MS Excel  VBA  Sorting worksheets - Code

## Bernardes

MS Excel  VBA  Ordenando as pastas Alfabéticamente 

Quando refiro-me a pasta, estou citando as inúmeras planilhas dentro de um mesmo arquivo .XLS. 

É habitual a utilização de diversas pastas em um mesmo arquivo Excel. Por decorrência, torna-se totalmente necessária que elas estejam organizadas por nome. Geralmente ocorre o contrário: Criamos várias pastas, ordenamos algumas e deixamos outras pelo caminho. No final estamos perdidos com várias pastas perdidas em nossas planilhas.

             . . .

Veja a solução em:
http://inanyplace.blogspot.com/2008/...as-pastas.html

A&A - IN ANY PLACE
inanyplace@gmail.com

----------

